
Science has infected itself (voluntarily) with a life-threatening parasite - Amorymeltzer
http://bjoern.brembs.net/2015/09/many-symptoms-one-disease/
======
PaulHoule
Yep, one of the ways that academia distinguishes itself as a "sick system" is
a complete inability to organize collectively against threats or to maximize
opportunities.

